

[time change] San Fran news.yc meetup - this eve 8.30pm onwards in North Beach - sharpshoot

Tonight 8.30pm onwards 2140 Taylor street. Bring drink &#38; food. People will be most likely arriving around 8.30-8.45. <p>See you there..
======
vegashacker
So, how'd it go?

~~~
acgourley
'Alex' here, I had a good time and met some interesting people. Thanks again
for putting it on guys.

(just need to figure out an easier way to park or bart up there)

